# G0446



## SamRobert2012 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it necessary to append the 59 modifier onto G0446 when billed with an office visit for Medicare?

I can't find anything that states it is necessary or not necessary.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

